# bush hooks



## teamCRC (Jan 3, 2009)

does anyone know the new laws on bushhooking? do you have to tag your fish?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I didnt know there was any new laws. Where did you see that?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *teamCRC (2/20/2009)*does anyone know the new laws on bushhooking? do you have to tag your fish?


I suppose that different states have different laws.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## mossyhead (Feb 7, 2009)

<P class=Pa17><SPAN style="COLOR: black">The new rule requires fishing gear such as hoop nets, wire traps, slat baskets, trotlines, bush hooks and setlines to be clearly and legibly marked with the fisherman?s name and address. This enables better enforce­ment and removal of abandoned gear or improperly positioned gear, such as gear that is in too shallow water, which would create a navigation hazard.


----------

